# What have you bought recently?



## User.168

.


----------



## B S Magnet

I bought groceries.

Groceries are delicious.


----------



## Herdfan

That I don't really need?  Nothing recently.

But want one of these pretty bad:

*








						Sony VPL-VW325ES (Black)
					

SXRD™ 4K home theater projector with HDR




					www.crutchfield.com
				



*


----------



## lizkat

Perfect backing fabric to finish a quilt for a kid who loves the zoo!  Sweet sloths?!   Never thought I'd see something like this and wasn't looking for it but there it was so I glommed onto a couple yards of it.   Still laughing at the fortuitous find.    $11.20 a yard though, I better measure 3 times before I cut it.


​


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Perfect backing fabric to finish a quilt for a kid who loves the zoo!  Sweet sloths?!   Never thought I'd see something like this and wasn't looking for it but there it was so I glommed onto a couple yards of it.   Still laughing at the fortuitous find.    $11.20 a yard though, I better measure 3 times before I cut it.
> 
> View attachment 7236​




Do you do the quilting yourself or know someone with a longarm?  My mom did quilts for years until her eyesight got too bad, but she never "quilted" them.  Our best friend couple, she has a longarm and will do 2-3 quilts a week during the school year (she is a teacher) and is doing twice that this summer.

What kind of pattern is the other side.


----------



## Deleted member 199

theSeb said:


> Topic title is self explanatory to serve a crass celebration of consumerism.




most recent purchases were just ordering grocery type items, stocking up on dry/packaged goods up via online ordering essentially, because shit is starting to hit the fan here. 

Sorry to ruin the mood.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> most recent purchases were just ordering grocery type items, stocking up on dry/packaged goods up via online ordering essentially, because shit is starting to hit the fan here.
> 
> Sorry to ruin the mood.



Really hoping things don't come to that again.


----------



## Edd

Eric said:


> Really hoping things don't come to that again.



Semi-related, I order at Qdoba on lunch break every couple of weeks. Today, there was a sign on the door saying it’s closed except for online orders, which they’ll bring to your car.

Problem is staffing, they told me. A Whole Foods just opened around the corner and likely sucked them dry, I’m guessing.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> Semi-related, I order at Qdoba on lunch break every couple of weeks. Today, there was a sign on the door saying it’s closed except for online orders, which they’ll bring to your car.
> 
> Problem is staffing, they told me. A Whole Foods just opened around the corner and likely sucked them dry, I’m guessing.



We're facing something similar in CA at least as far as restaurant staffing goes, most of them are so short staffed that they have to cut services as a result.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Do you do the quilting yourself or know someone with a longarm?  My mom did quilts for years until her eyesight got too bad, but she never "quilted" them.  Our best friend couple, she has a longarm and will do 2-3 quilts a week during the school year (she is a teacher) and is doing twice that this summer.
> 
> What kind of pattern is the other side.




I sometimes tie or quilt wall hangings or small (receiving blanket sized) baby quilts, but the rest I send out to a long arm quilter my sister recommended and who has done some great quilting on larger quilts.

The top of the one I'm going to use that backing for is just 5" squares, some pastel prints alternated with squares of a unifying matte finish sand colored fabric.  I don't want the kid's mom to be afraid to go ahead and throw it in the wash and just wear the thing out, and in my experience the best way on that is to keep the quilt top pretty simple.

Same with cat quilts ** although there I tend to use up odd-sized scraps so the top might end up looking more "designed" when really I was just making do with what I had to work with.  I used up a truckload of very small light-colored squares once as the background for a kitty quilt when I was learning how to make free-form appliqué letters. The rest of it was just cuts of some zany border fabric with cats and bird houses on a landscape.    Called the thing _*Nap Zone*_.   Of course it was a hit with the targeted feline, since like a lot of older cats he was in the nap zone about 20 out of 24 hours a day,

​


----------



## Thomas Veil

Flowers for my wife's birthday.

A set of mystery novels for my wife's birthday.

(Don't worry. My turn will come.)


----------



## Herdfan

Edd said:


> Semi-related, I order at Qdoba on lunch break every couple of weeks. Today, there was a sign on the door saying it’s closed except for online orders, which they’ll bring to your car.
> 
> Problem is staffing, they told me. A Whole Foods just opened around the corner and likely sucked them dry, I’m guessing.




Our Chipotle had the same issue.  Carryout only.  Then they closed for a couple of days.  But Chipotle/Qdoba is NOT car food.


----------



## fooferdoggie

New wheels for
The tandem handmade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Herdfan

Not pulled the trigger yet, but may be buying a new SXS.

Went out with our neighbors today in our old one and damn if it didn't act up.  It seems to spend as much time in the shop or me waiting for parts so it is time to move on.

Looking at the RZR Pro XP4 Ultimate.  My dealer actually has one.  In stock.  So we will see.


----------



## Clix Pix

While waiting for the new camera body that I want to come into inventory at the local dealer (supply chain and distribution is limited with this anyway and it doesn't help that there has been significantly high demand for it), I got to thinking about how maybe some other accessory items might also be in short supply.  So I checked the local store's inventory and thought, "yeah, I would NOT be happy if the day I'm in there to buy this wonderful new camera body (Sony Alpha 1) they say, "so sorry, but we don't have this, that or the other accessory item in stock right now...."  I am a big fan of supporting my local shops but I also am a big fan of having the accessories which might be needed with a particular purchase ready to also buy at the same time so that I can use them together. 

Well, this took me down a rabbit hole, as one of the items I would need with the new camera body would be a new camera strap, and while at first I got online and ordered and bought  a strap in the same brand which I've used for years and always loved, and which I know the local shop doesn't carry, I became tempted to take a look at another brand, one which has been enthusiastically used and recommended by other photographers.....  Heh.  Just over a week later I seem to have accumulated a new heavy-duty strap for my A7R IV, a "lite" version for the lighter-weight RX10 IV, and a thin, but still rather sturdy "leash" for my compact RX100 VII...... Oh, and the wrist strap which works really well on two out of the three cameras as well.  Uh, oh, yeah, I did also buy a second heavy-duty strap for the camera body which I still don't have.   So I'm more than covered when it comes to camera straps and mixing-and-matching and shifting things around.  LOL!   And all I started out to do was to buy one  camera strap in anticipation of the arrival of the new camera......!   I'm really pleased, though; I now understand the enthusiasm of other photographers. The Peak Design system really is quite ingenious and very flexible and versatile, which is something which really appeals to me.

Ah, but there's more.....  So yeah, since  I'm planning on buying the Sony Alpha 1 camera, while the standard SD cards will work in that camera, in order to get the full benefits it offers one needs to buy the latest, fastest new memory card, the CF Express Type A card (Sonys use this, other brands use Type B).....    I thought about this and had a mental image of standing in the camera shop clutching the box with the new camera inside and hearing, "sorry, we're out of the CF Express cards right now....."   Added a CF Express card to the online order.

Since CF Express is a new format, of course older memory card readers aren't going to work with it, right?  I then included a Sony CF Express Card/SD Card reader to the order as well....     The good news about some of this stuff is that I can use it right now with my existing gear, which is helpful.   The CF Express card, no, but the reader works nicely with my current SD cards as well. 

Everything from the online vendor has arrived and is now just waiting for the camera itself.   I am hoping that the local shop will get one in pretty soon, such as in the next week or so.   I am definitely intending to purchase the camera locally, as I feel strongly about the importance of keeping local businesses up and running.


----------



## Edd

A Tilley hat (LTM6) arrived yesterday to be used in my boating adventures. Not me pictured.





Yes, I’m now a guy that wears a hat like that. My wife asked me if it’s from the J Peterman catalog .


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Deleted member 199

theSeb said:


> I have to admit quietly that I also have a Tilley hat. I only use it in the summer though on very hot days when I am doing stuff at the stables.
> 
> It seems like installing proper air-conditioning is something that we will have to consider, despite living on the south / south west coast of jolly, old England. Yesterday my study reached 34.5 Celsius, which makes it quite unp. It took some driving around to find anywhere that had stock, but I walked out with one of these.



Is the air conditioning related to the stables, or are those two different lines of thought?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> I have to admit quietly that I also have a Tilley hat. I only use it in the summer though on very hot days when I am doing stuff at the stables.
> 
> It seems like installing proper air-conditioning is something that we will have to consider, despite living on the south / south west coast of jolly, old England. Yesterday my study reached 34.5 Celsius, which makes it quite unpleasant. It took some driving around to find anywhere that had stock, but I walked out with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 7271



I purchased a portable AC on wheels with a similar profile with dual vents that fit into a window for hurricane season and  the next long term power outage, that purchase was accompanied by a portable generator and  50 Gal of gas in the garage.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I purchased a portable AC on wheels with a similar profile with dual vents that fit into a window for hurricane season and  the next long term power outage, that purchase was accompanied by a portable generator and  50 Gal of gas in the garage.




Yeah, we have a 12,000 portable (er, "portable-ish") AC, has a return/circulator that hooks into a window, we figured we'd lock down and cool the master bedroom with everyone in that one room (since it's roomy, has a self-contained bathroom, etc.)  We've never even opened it, hopefully, we never will


----------



## Huntn

*Part 1 (of 3)*
Just bought a *Kenmore Refrigerator*  (made by Whirlpool I think), 26cf, $1800 +$400 for a 3 year warranty. Unlike other manufacturers this only came with a 1 year manufacturer‘s warranty. French doors and bottom freezer drawer. Hopefully I won’t regret the choice.

 Why Kenmore? Besides having relied on Kenmore with outstanding results for the last 4 decades. It was one of the few white refrigerator colors we could find to match our other kitchen appliances. The current Kenmore is 10 years old, still works great and will be moved to the garage For extra storage. Looked at a Samsung, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about the ice maker in them. Looked at a Westinghouse at Costco for $2200, but only came in stainless.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Just bought a *Kenmore Refrigerator* (made by Whrirlpool I think), 26cf, $1800 +$400 for a 3 year warranty. Unlike other manufacturers this only came with a 1 year manufacturer‘s warranty. French doors and bottom freezer drawer. Hopefully I won’t regret the choice.



That’s the design I want! I detest our current fridge, which husband purchased while I was away at AJROTC camp and could not come home to help make the decision when the old fridge died suddenly.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Just bought a *Kenmore Refrigerator*  (made by Whrirlpool I think), 26cf, $1800 +$400 for a 3 year warranty. Unlike other manufacturers this only came with a 1 year manufacturer‘s warranty. French doors and bottom freezer drawer. Hopefully I won’t regret the choice.
> 
> Why Kenmore? Besides having g relied on Kenmore with outstanding results for the last 4 decades. It was one of the few white refrigerator colors we could find to match our other kitchen appliances. The current fridge is 10 years old, still works great and will be moved to the garage For extra storage. Looked at a Samsung, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about the ice maker in them. Looked at a Westinghouse at Costco for $2200, but only came in stainless.




Yeah, some of those "old school" brands still offer pretty solid bang-for-the-buck, we've found, if you make it past a year with a large appliance, it'll probably last for a long time.  The extra fridge is super handy, overflow beverages, extra freezer storage, etc., we did the same like 15+ years ago, though the old fridge did crap out / get flooded a few years back went without the extra, but then I added a small fridge to the office (mostly for beer), and we now have an extra mid-sized chest freezer in the garage (~7cu/ft).


Also, fuck Samsung.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, when we go with a new fridge we want a freezer on the bottom, and specifically with a secondary ice maker (a couple of models offer this).

NEED MORE ICE.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> That’s the design I want! I detest our current fridge, which husband purchased while I was away at AJROTC camp and could not come home to help make the decision when the old fridge died suddenly.



Our current Kenmore is French doors with the freezer on the left and fridge on the right. It has always seemed like it’s tough to fit the frozen stuff in there as compared to a full width bin.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Oh yeah, when we go with a new fridge we want a freezer on the bottom, and specifically with a secondary ice maker (a couple of models offer this).
> 
> NEED MORE ICE.



I remember looking at fridges a couple years back and some I definitely did not like the ice maker. I like being able to open the freezer, flip up a lid, and pull ice out with my hand. Not sure we can do that with the new one…it does not arrive until August so am going to see if I can find one in a store somewhere.


----------



## tobefirst

Huntn said:


> Just bought a *Kenmore Refrigerator*  (made by Whirlpool I think), 26cf, $1800 +$400 for a 3 year warranty. Unlike other manufacturers this only came with a 1 year manufacturer‘s warranty. French doors and bottom freezer drawer. Hopefully I won’t regret the choice.
> 
> Why Kenmore? Besides having relied on Kenmore with outstanding results for the last 4 decades. It was one of the few white refrigerator colors we could find to match our other kitchen appliances. The current Kenmore is 10 years old, still works great and will be moved to the garage For extra storage. Looked at a Samsung, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about the ice maker in them. Looked at a Westinghouse at Costco for $2200, but only came in stainless.



We have a 6-year-old Samsung refrigerator and have had the ice issue. Fortunately, Samsung replaced the ice maker, but we used bags of ice for about a year before I realized it would be free to have it fixed. Between that and a Samsung dryer that has needed multiple (paid) repairs, I won't buy another Samsung appliance. They are the best looking, in my opinion, but just not worth the trouble we've had.

Regarding the refrigerator, I do wish that my wife had let us go with a counter-depth model. We now have a hand-me-down extra refrigerator/freezer in the garage, so maybe next time I'll be able to convince her.


----------



## Eric

theSeb said:


> I have to admit quietly that I also have a Tilley hat. I only use it in the summer though on very hot days when I am doing stuff at the stables.
> 
> On a separate note, it seems like installing proper air-conditioning is something that we will have to consider, despite living on the south / south west coast of jolly, old England. Yesterday my study reached 34.5 Celsius, which makes it quite unpleasant. It took some driving around to find anywhere that had stock, but I walked out with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 7271




Is the climate warming beyond normal temps for you there? I know in the bay area it now gets far more hot days than it did even 20 years ago and most homes there do not have central air and now need AC almost every year, as portable units can be hard to find now.


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> Just bought a *Kenmore Refrigerator*  (made by Whirlpool I think), 26cf, $1800 +$400 for a 3 year warranty. Unlike other manufacturers this only came with a 1 year manufacturer‘s warranty. French doors and bottom freezer drawer. Hopefully I won’t regret the choice.
> 
> Why Kenmore? Besides having relied on Kenmore with outstanding results for the last 4 decades. It was one of the few white refrigerator colors we could find to match our other kitchen appliances. The current Kenmore is 10 years old, still works great and will be moved to the garage For extra storage. Looked at a Samsung, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about the ice maker in them. Looked at a Westinghouse at Costco for $2200, but only came in stainless.



*Refridgerator Part2*
After discussing this here, and thinking about ice makers, and looking at a page of reviews for the Kenmore model we ordered, that 50% of the ratings were 1 star, from broke, to making noises, to parts unavailable, to delayed delivery 4 times, and contrary to “being made my whirlpool”, a comment that this model was actually made in Korea  (Da Woo, or something like that) I canceled the order.

And to talk about ice makers some more. I really like our current ice maker. As I said, I can open the freezer half door, flip open a lid and there is a large bucket of ice Available to grab if I don’t want to dispense it,

When we looked at fridges a couple years ago where the entire top is fridge, with French doors, I remember not liking that the ice maker seemed to be inaccessible, and where is the ice stored? Anyway we are heading out in a minute to visit a couple of appliance dealers to look some more. My price goal is under $2500, and a bit irked our 10yr old French door 26cf fridge was only $1500.  But there has been no inflation.


----------



## tobefirst

I just purchased these thanks to a Tmobile promotion, my 6th (7th?) pair of athletic shoes I've purchased this year. I may have a problem.


----------



## Huntn

tobefirst said:


> I just purchased these thanks to a Tmobile promotion, my 6th (7th?) pair of athletic shoes I've purchased this year. I may have a problem.



You run one hell of a lot or buy cheap shoes?


----------



## tobefirst

Huntn said:


> You run one hell of a lot or buy cheap shoes?



As only one pair are for actually running in, I'm pretty sure I just have a problem.  

I wouldn't call myself a "sneakerhead," as I don't like many of the shoes that are dominant in that subculture, but I do love athletic shoes. I worked in athletic shoe stores for about 4 years through high school and college.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Huntn said:


> Da Woo, or something like that



Daewoo probably. They also make cars (cross-industry asian manufacturing companies alway blow my mind with their range)


----------



## Herdfan

Huntn said:


> I purchased a portable AC on wheels with a similar profile with dual vents that fit into a window for hurricane season and  the next long term power outage, that purchase was accompanied by a portable generator and  50 Gal of gas in the garage.




Make sure to Stabil 360 that gas.  It let's you store it longer and neutralizes the ethanol.


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> *Refrigerator Part2*
> After discussing this here, and thinking about ice makers, and looking at a page of reviews for the Kenmore model we ordered, that 50% of the ratings were 1 star, from broke, to making noises, to parts unavailable, to delayed delivery 4 times, and contrary to “being made my whirlpool”, a comment that this model was actually made in Korea  (Da Woo, or something like that) I canceled the order.
> 
> And to talk about ice makers some more. I really like our current ice maker. As I said, I can open the freezer half door, flip open a lid and there is a large bucket of ice Available to grab if I don’t want to dispense it,
> 
> When we looked at fridges a couple years ago where the entire top is fridge, with French doors, I remember not liking that the ice maker seemed to be inaccessible, and where is the ice stored? Anyway we are heading out in a minute to visit a couple of appliance dealers to look some more. My price goal is under $2500, and a bit irked our 10yr old French door 26cf fridge was only $1500.  But there has been no inflation.



*Refrigerator Part 3*
The wife screwed me, which is normally a good thing but this time…
Could not find a white fridge on display period. However at Lowes we found a Frigidaire 26.8cf on sale for $2114!! It has a nice big accessible ice making compartment. Now the screwing part, although we wanted white,  I would have accepted a stainless finish, but my honney insisted on black stainless which was not on sale + $300. However the extended warranty was 5 years for  the same price as the 3 year at Sears.com, there is no delivery charge, so I just paid an extra $200, I guess not that bad a screwing. 

Excellent price: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Frigidaire...syCare-Stainless-Steel-ENERGY-STAR/1000225693


----------



## Huntn

Herdfan said:


> Make sure to Stabil 360 that gas.  It let's you store it longer and neutralizes the ethanol.



What I did last year was buy the gas in Oct and put it in the cars in Jan. This year bought it in June and will put it in cars in Jan. I wonder how long it takes gas to go bad?


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Oh yeah, when we go with a new fridge we want a freezer on the bottom, and specifically with a secondary ice maker (a couple of models offer this).
> 
> NEED MORE ICE.




I am done with ice makers in the fridge.  We have a Kitchenaid that has the bin in the door.  But if you open the door too often the ice can melt and then refreeze and then won't dispense.  Also run the risk of stripping the gears if it freezes in the chute. (Don't ask me how I know)

We will be going with an undercounter maker in the next kitchen.


----------



## Herdfan

Huntn said:


> What I did last year was buy the gas in Oct and put it in the cars in Jan. This year bought it in June and will put it in cars in Jan. I wonder how long it takes gas to go bad?




Should be good.  The other issue is the alcohol in the gas.  Not a problem in fuel injected engines, but if it has a carb, it gets either Stabil 360 or I buy non-ethanol gas.  The alcohol can damage the seals.  So after you run the generator, turn the fuel off and let it run until it quits.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Herdfan said:


> I am done with ice makers in the fridge.  We have a Kitchenaid that has the bin in the door.  But if you open the door too often the ice can melt and then refreeze and then won't dispense.  Also run the risk of stripping the gears if it freezes in the chute. (Don't ask me how I know)
> 
> We will be going with an undercounter maker in the next kitchen.



Yep we had a huge (by our standards anyway - weight was 120Kg / 265lbs empty - two door side by side fridge:freezer with an ice maker in the freezer door.

the ice maker got frozen up one winter (I mean, Thai winter to still like 12c/53f at the coldest overnight) and it was never the same again. Lived without the ice maker for several years.

a few months ago it just shit the bed. Compressor is fucked. Outside compressor warranty *and the shitty part*: not making that compressor anymore.

we bought a separate dedicated upright freezer (drawers > shelves in a freezer!) and a pretty good sized fridge/freezer combo (pure fridges literally do not exist here outside of drinks fridges with a glass door).

Smother in Law took the fucked fridge and the tech installed a “close but no cigar” compressor for her. Fine, not my problem I don’t have to find a way to dispose of it now.


----------



## Huntn

Herdfan said:


> I am done with ice makers in the fridge.  We have a Kitchenaid that has the bin in the door.  But if you open the door too often the ice can melt and then refreeze and then won't dispense.  Also run the risk of stripping the gears if it freezes in the chute. (Don't ask me how I know)
> 
> We will be going with an undercounter maker in the next kitchen.



This Frigidaire we bought the ice maker itself is not in the door, but recessed into the fridge connected via a shoot for door dispensing. Definitely did not want one in the door.


----------



## Huntn

Herdfan said:


> Should be good.  The other issue is the alcohol in the gas.  Not a problem in fuel injected engines, but if it has a carb, it gets either Stabil 360 or I buy non-ethanol gas.  The alcohol can damage the seals.  So after you run the generator, turn the fuel off and let it run until it quits.



This article says ethanol gas is only good for 3 months?









						Solved! How Long Does Gas Last?
					

Should you empty your lawn mowers and generators before winter? Here's the deal.




					www.bobvila.com
				




I know last time I had the gas stored for about 5 months and it was crystal clear when I poured it into the cars. It will be longer this time, so I’ll buy some stabilizer, better to be safe than sorry. Thanks!


----------



## User.191

This year’s been our year for kitchen shit. First the aging crock pot needed to be replaced becasue one of the handles broke. Next fridge/freezer finally spluttered itself to death - the replacement died within 24 hours but it’s replacement seems to be doing OK.

Then three months ago the oven did it’s last Self Cleaning cycle. We finally settled on a replacement but had to wait a couple of weeks before we could order it because we had to head out of town for a few days. By the time we’d got back it looks like GE had yanked it from sale because we couldn;t find it anywhere, no matter how far I looked. So we found a slightly bit more expensive one that we’ve been very happy with.

And on Prime day I finally picked up a replacement for the Crock Pot - and I went for an Instant Pot whcih as imprewssed the heebies out of me - a whole roast chicken in 45 minutes and buttery and soft salmon in 5 minutes.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Our current Kenmore is French doors with the freezer on the left and fridge on the right. It has always seemed like it’s tough to fit the frozen stuff in there as compared to a full width bin.



Exactly!  Can’t fit a box of pizza in there.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> I am done with ice makers in the fridge.  We have a Kitchenaid that has the bin in the door.  But if you open the door too often the ice can melt and then refreeze and then won't dispense.  Also run the risk of stripping the gears if it freezes in the chute. (Don't ask me how I know)
> 
> We will be going with an undercounter maker in the next kitchen.



My last fridge had an ice maker and a valve in it gave out when I wasn’t home… hello water damage! After that I just unplugged the water line from the fridge and didn’t use the ice maker at all. So when the fridge eventually wore out some years later, I replaced it with one sans ice maker. Turns out such models are generally cheaper too. I’m very happy with the decision. Refilling ice cube trays is really not a lot of work compared to dealing with an ice maker disaster…


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> Exactly!  Can’t fit a box of pizza in there.



I can get a Digiorno in there with a little angle. .


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee.


----------



## DT

Consumer refrigerator ice makers have always been terrible. I mean, $500 or $3500, the design engineering has been __poop__, including the ice "design" itself.

Until recently!

Finally, there are product that make proper square cubes, and a buddy has one that makes round "craft" style ice, OMG, I started weeping, look at this:





 I'm ready to push the existing one into the ocean, and order.


----------



## lizkat

Six jars of India Relish,  because could not find it in local stores for some reason right now,  so looked in Amazon et voila!  I was so happy!!

Unfortunately two days later got a terse announcement from UPS that the jars (yeah, it's pickled in jars) or whatever was left of them were en route back to Kentucky, where the shipment had originated.

*Unable to deliver, will notify shipper about the damage.     *​​I've had good luck with that particular order in the past so dunno what happened.   Previous times it came bubble-wrapped and even a drop kick from the courier to a truck or plane wouldn't have busted it.   "Something else" must have happened or they skipped such good wrapping.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Consumer refrigerator ice makers have always been terrible. I mean, $500 or $3500, the design engineering has been __poop__, including the ice "design" itself.
> 
> Until recently!
> 
> Finally, there are product that make proper square cubes, and a buddy has one that makes round "craft" style ice, OMG, I started weeping, look at this:
> 
> View attachment 7300
> 
> I'm ready to push the existing one into the ocean, and order.



Ice cube trays are a pain IMHO. I pour water into used plastic Chinese takeout containers (yes I cleaned them with soap). Then I just whack the block of ice with something and get nice big chunks for my drinks. Am I a barbarian? Who cares? It’s fun and no water damage disasters!


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> Ice cube trays are a pain IMHO. I pour water into used plastic Chinese takeout containers (yes I cleaned them with soap). Then I just whack the block of ice with something and get nice big chunks for my drinks. Am I a barbarian? Who cares? It’s fun and no water damage disasters!



Silicone ice moulds > everything else. The ones I found even have little lids so you can stack them up even when the water is still liquid.


----------



## SuperMatt

Stephen.R said:


> Silicone ice moulds > everything else. The ones I found even have little lids so you can stack them up even when the water is still liquid.



My in-laws have some at their house, and they do seem pretty nice… I could be a convert.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> My in-laws have some at their house, and they do seem pretty nice… I could be a convert.



I got myself a bunch of hybrid ones a while back, works for me. Bottom part is the soft silicone while the upper part (like the frame) and the easy-to-remove lid is harder plastic. Oh man can you stack those high!

Also got a few all-silicone ones as well with more creative shapes, all ready to go into the freezer if I ever get to host a post-covid party. Maybe should use then now as well, cool-looking ice must be at least twice as cool, right?


----------



## Alli

I don’t use ice. If I remember when I order in a restaurant, I request no ice. LG is one of my son’s clients, and shortly before the pandemic he did a big promotion for them on the craft ice thing with celebrities Ice-T and Vanilla Ice. They had a mixology mix-off. It was clever. But I still don’t want ice in my drinks.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I don’t use ice. If I remember when I order in a restaurant, I request no ice. LG is one of my son’s clients, and shortly before the pandemic he did a big promotion for them on the craft ice thing with celebrities Ice-T and Vanilla Ice. They had a mixology mix-off. It was clever. But I still don’t want ice in my drinks.



Ice is nice!

…unless you get less of the drinky stuff you paid for due to the volume occupied by ice, or if the source of the ice can’t be trusted. Or if you don’t like having ice in your drinks, pretty valid reason to avoid it too, I guess.

I do have a set of whiskey stones just in case I get a visitor asking for whiskey on the rocks without ice.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> …unless you get less of the drinky stuff you paid for due to the volume occupied by ice, or if the source of the ice can’t be trusted. Or if you don’t like having ice in your drinks, pretty valid reason to avoid it too, I guess.



It waters down everything. And when it suddenly breaks free it can cause your drink to spill all over your face.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> It waters down everything. And when it suddenly breaks free it can cause your drink to spill all over your face.



Ice at home can easily be made from most beverages, practically eliminating the problem with dilution. Unless a fancy machine that only can handle water is involved, perhaps.

Not sure about the other problem, maybe we’re just more used to ice in our periodically frozen hellscape and don’t let it jump out of drinks and attack our faces.

As for the topic of what I’ve bought recently: Opportunities to relentlessly power stuff; A supposedly smart Eve Energy Strip and two dumb as fuck 19” rack format strips with plenty of outlets.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> It waters down everything. And when it suddenly breaks free it can cause your drink to spill all over your face.




Yes.  I can't do straight Diet Coke.  Need it cut a bit with melting ice.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wanted to give a different style of Adidas a try, so saw these & had to give 'em a go. 





I have an obsession with backpacks, sling bags, & messengers so I threw a white camo one in as well.  Hopefully if I get to travel at all this year, I may use this.  I seem to be keeping with a white & orange theme this year.


----------



## tobefirst

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wanted to give a different style of Adidas a try, so saw these & had to give 'em a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an obsession with backpacks, sling bags, & messengers so I threw a white camo one in as well.  Hopefully if I get to travel at all this year, I may use this.  I seem to be keeping with a white & orange theme this year.



I obviously love the shoe purchase. I hope my new ones arrive soon.

How long have you had the white Magic Keyboard? White is my favorite "color" and think the Magic Keyboard looks beautiful...new. I'm wondering how it will hold up over time.


----------



## JayMysteri0

tobefirst said:


> I obviously love the shoe purchase. I hope my new ones arrive soon.
> 
> How long have you had the white Magic Keyboard? White is my favorite "color" and think the Magic Keyboard looks beautiful...new. I'm wondering how it will hold up over time.



I have had the white MKB since day one.  I believe it holds up well, but I also have a skin on it because I like to put stickers on my stuff over time.  The white is just a pleasant change over the constant black accessories.  With a grey iPad, it really does give off a cool 'stormtrooper' vibe.










Over time I can't tell how it will hold up, but I'm also not hung up on that like some in the iPad accessories forum.  Stuff is supposed to show wear & tear over time.  Yes it's expensive, put price doesn't make something immune to the affects of time.  Since you can't trade in accessories back to Apple & people will always want to nickel & dime you on a personal purchased, I don't care anymore.  

It's battle scars.  It shows something well used.


----------



## fooferdoggie

4000.00 worth of Baltic birch plywood. I now exciting right? but the problem is I use a lot of this high grade plywood but supply had dried up or diminished. all kind of problems containers are unavailable the price of them has skyrocketed the plywood is sitting in containers with no one to unload them and no one to drive the trucks to ship it.  Russia may be doing things to make the us suffer but who knows?  other plywood is getting hard to  get in the us because builders started using it when they could not get the building grade plywood's. the mills cant keep up with demad so orders are backlogged. this is really going to cause issues to so many people for the rest of the year. I had to break into my savings to get the plywood once I found out the price will double but also that it wont be available no one really knows right now.


----------



## Herdfan

fooferdoggie said:


> 4000.00 worth of Baltic birch plywood.




Did you get all 10 pieces?   

I started replacing the deck boards at my mom's.  Went with composite - it was cheaper.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Herdfan said:


> Did you get all 10 pieces?
> 
> I started replacing the deck boards at my mom's.  Went with composite - it was cheaper.



construction lumber was what jumped up so much. but now most plywood is going up because construction started using the regular plywood to build with. I got the plywood for the normal price but it is 116 sheets  have to build a way to store it in my tiny shop. but it is 5'x5' sheets most of it is 3/8" thick but I bought the last of it. maybe some will come in next month but no one is sure. it maybe next year before the supply chain gets fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> have to build a way to store it in my tiny shop



Just as well you just got a bunch of plywood


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> Just as well you just got a bunch of plywood



ya had to use all my savings. but so many other jobs i wont have wood for. I don't have room to store a lot either.


----------



## tobefirst

What do you build, @fooferdoggie? I've only used Baltic Birch once, to make a set of cornhole boards by bending the wood (kerf cuts) instead of the traditional box construction.


----------



## fooferdoggie

tobefirst said:


> What do you build, @fooferdoggie? I've only used Baltic Birch once, to make a set of cornhole boards by bending the wood (kerf cuts) instead of the traditional box construction.



I don't build a lot I mostly cut parts for others. but this wood is for these crates for a company galled Growlerwerks. this is their large size. these go for around 200.00 each. there are bad ones so dont go by them.


----------



## tobefirst

fooferdoggie said:


> I don't build a lot I mostly cut parts for others. but this wood is for these crates for a company galled Growlerwerks. this is their large size. these go for around 200.00 each. there are bad ones so dont go by them.
> View attachment 7382View attachment 7383



Do you do the laser work, too, or is that done by someone else? Are you using a CNC for the cuts?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Apple fanboy

theSeb said:


> I have to admit quietly that I also have a Tilley hat. I only use it in the summer though on very hot days when I am doing stuff at the stables.
> 
> On a separate note, it seems like installing proper air-conditioning is something that we will have to consider, despite living on the south / south west coast of jolly, old England. Yesterday my study reached 34.5 Celsius, which makes it quite unpleasant. It took some driving around to find anywhere that had stock, but I walked out with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 7271



Any good? My fans aren't cutting it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Some garage shelves. Tomorrow its (finally) due to be cooler and raining. So I guess I'll be putting them up then.


----------



## fooferdoggie

tobefirst said:


> Do you do the laser work, too, or is that done by someone else? Are you using a CNC for the cuts?



its actually a wood burning operation thats far faster only takes two seconds. I do that too. I od these start to finish including the design.


----------



## fooferdoggie

theSeb said:


> Also how is the logo stamped on / branded?
> 
> Also, how do I use these growlers? Fill them up with cold beer? How do they keep my beer cold?
> 
> I have so many questions



yes wood burned. they bought me the iron its mounted in my drill press. its really fast only a few seconds for each one.  yes cold beer and then they have a CO2 cartridge in the lid that pressurizes the beer so it stays fresh longer (I don't drink so I have no real experience) they also do a coffee  thing nitro coffee again I don't drink coffee so I don't benefit at all. I also make their tap handles too.








						GrowlerWerks - uKeg Pressurized Growler
					

Keep beer fresh and cold with pressurized, carbonated stainless steel insulated growler in half gallon and gallon sizes.




					www.growlerwerks.com


----------



## Alli

While strolling the sponge docks yesterday we found a store where the owner makes jewelry from  tagua seeds. Check it out here. The seeds are sliced and dyed. I bought a bracelet and pendant that show the natural veins of the seeds.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Stephen.R said:


> most recent purchases were just ordering grocery type items, stocking up on dry/packaged goods up via online ordering essentially, because shit is starting to hit the fan here.
> 
> Sorry to ruin the mood.



so the 7kg (~15.4 lbs) of dry pasta finally arrived yesterday. Should last a little while I guess.


----------



## fooferdoggie

bought my granddaughter a sucker with a bug in it on purpose.


----------



## Herdfan

I bought something today that I have not bought in years.  But it became available so I jumped at it.

I bought tickets to the NASCAR Federated Auto Parts 400 Salute to First Responders at Richmond International Raceway.  Man that is a mouthful.

The race is on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.  Hard to imagine a more patriotic setting.


----------



## Hrafn

CO2 tank refill.  Full one on the kegerator, one to spare.  I'd say I'm prepping for a power outage, but this doesn't use power.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> Full one on the kegerator, one to spare.




Oh baby ... pics?


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> I bought tickets to the NASCAR [...]




We may hit up the 24 Hour (at Daytona) next year, it's been a few cycles.  Not into NASCAR, but I appreciate live motorsports events (nothing beats seeing/hearing/smelling it in person).


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> I bought something today that I have not bought in years.  But it became available so I jumped at it.
> 
> I bought tickets to the NASCAR Federated Auto Parts 400 Salute to First Responders at Richmond International Raceway.  Man that is a mouthful.
> 
> The race is on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.  Hard to imagine a more patriotic setting.



I’ve been to the Quicken Loans 400 at the Michigan International Speedway a few times…


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Oh baby ... pics?



Of mine, or just what CO2 tanks look like?


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> Of mine, or just what CO2 tanks look like?




Oh, the whole beer related contraption


----------



## fooferdoggie

had to buy two new door locks that work on HomeKit and a HomePod mini to work as a hub for it all.


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Oh, the whole beer related contraption




Spare tank, tank in use, 4 taps.  The refrigerator requires power, unfortunately.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> View attachment 7616
> Spare tank, tank in use, 4 taps.  The refrigerator requires power, unfortunately.




Oh shit, so you can run 4 different kegs concurrently?


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Oh shit, so you can run 4 different kegs concurrently?



Yes.  There's easy room inside for 3-5 gallon Corney kegs, but 4 gets tight.  This year I got a 2.5 gallon Torpedo, I might get another so I can have room for two test batches at a time.


----------



## User.191

Jesus, y'all so bloody practical. Me, brought myself a case of Sweet Wine - well, ourselves since the wife enjoys them just as much as I do!


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> Yes.  There's easy room inside for 3-5 gallon Corney kegs, but 4 gets tight.  This year I got a 2.5 gallon Torpedo, I might get another so I can have room for two test batches at a time.




Nice.  Torpedo is pretty spectacular, it's a "go to" for me.  Draft delivery really opens it up.




MissNomer said:


> Jesus, y'all so bloody practical. Me, brought myself a case of Sweet Wine - well, ourselves since the wife enjoys them just as much as I do!




I like a sweet wine (some folks don't), in our neck of the woods, we have a winery that makes everything with muscadine grapes, that tend to be sweet-ish.





__





						Award Winning Florida Wines - San Sebastian Winery
					

San Sebastian Winery offers complimentary tours and wine tasting seven days a week. Discover the art of winemaking via audiovisual presentation, a guided tour and wine tasting. Purchase your favorite award winning San Sebastian wine and gourmet food items in large retail area and gift shop, with...




					www.sansebastianwinery.com


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I’ve been to the Quicken Loans 400 at the Michigan International Speedway a few times…




I have driven past it, but never seen a race there.  Would like to someday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

theSeb said:


> It's an entry level portable air conditioner at 262.5 GBP. But I didn't have any choice because it was the only unit left in stock anywhere in my area. It works better than I expected, but not as well as I hoped.
> 
> Issue 1 - Thermodynamics
> 
> Heat rises and the astute amongst us would notice that fixed air-conditioners are generally mounted near the ceiling. This way they can pump out the hot air and replace this with cool air, which is denser and goes to the bottom and thus the cycle repeats.  THERMODYNAMICS!
> 
> This little unit does not appear to have magic and unfortunately needs to conform to the laws of thermodynamics. This means that initially it was only cooling the area up to the height of the intake. My feet and knees felt great and if I worked sitting on the carpet it was quite nice. My cat also seemed to enjoy it. Clearly it would be tricky to hang it high up in the ceiling, so I ended up using a picnic table to raise it. Now my entire body feels the effect when I am sitting down at my desk.
> 
> Issue 2 - exhaust
> 
> You need to exhaust the hot air via the supplied duct and there is nice little expandable piece of plastic that you can mount on the window and clip the duct onto. However, depending on how your window opens, you may not be able to just have that little piece sticking out without the window open and letting in hot air anyway.
> 
> This picture shows that if you have sliding windows, then the system can work very well. If you windows swing open in certain ways (like mine), then the system will not be able to operate at full efficiency
> 
> View attachment 7457
> 
> Conclusions
> 
> After I put it on the table and, despite the compromises, it still makes a worthwhile difference. I have an Oregon Scientific "weather station" thingy that also senses and displays indoor temperature. My approximately 215 square foot study was reaching 34.5 degrees C in the afternoons. The unit was about to keep the study at around 27 degrees C (it was set to 22). This is the difference between sweating profusely and being a little bit uncomfortable, but still able to work. The study catches all of the afternoon sun and the unit was able to keep it at around 24 C until 1pm. Normally it would be around 30 C by this time.
> 
> It works even better in the evenings, since the open window is not letting in very hot air constantly, so I used it to make the bedrooms bearable for sleeping, even though they are bigger than the unit is really capable of dealing with according to the specs.



Good to know. Our windows don't slide. They pivot open on a hinge at the top. Trouble with a purchase like this, is you need it for 2-3 weeks a year and have to store it the other 50. Its fine right now. 22.5 in my study. But like yours, mine heats up in the afternoon.


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Nice.  Torpedo is pretty spectacular, it's a "go to" for me.  Draft delivery really opens it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a sweet wine (some folks don't), in our neck of the woods, we have a winery that makes everything with muscadine grapes, that tend to be sweet-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Award Winning Florida Wines - San Sebastian Winery
> 
> 
> San Sebastian Winery offers complimentary tours and wine tasting seven days a week. Discover the art of winemaking via audiovisual presentation, a guided tour and wine tasting. Purchase your favorite award winning San Sebastian wine and gourmet food items in large retail area and gift shop, with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sansebastianwinery.com



My wife’s grandpa made amazing sweet wines.  We generally have a sweet wine on hand.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> My wife’s grandpa made amazing sweet wines.  We generally have a sweet wine on hand.




That's neat, did he have/grow his own grapes?


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> That's neat, did he have/grow his own grapes?



Yes, and fruits to go in them, although I believe he’d also buy grapes, too.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ordered this DAC / Amp recommended elsewhere...


> Audiophiles, audio files, and A/B testing
> 
> 
> I’m about to receive a Schiit Modi 3+, marketed as “All The DAC You Need—For $99”. It has decent reviews and I’m confident it will be good enough a DAC for me, I’m only slightly picky and nowhere near being an audiophile with golden ears. Still, whether or not I can hear any difference between...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com





> Apogee Groove (Factory Refurbished) - Apogee Electronics
> 
> 
> Portable USB DAC and headphone amp for Mac and PC for listening to music with recording studio quality. Factory Refurbished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apogeedigital.com





Not sure if I notice a big difference audio wise, but one big difference that is noticeable is that I can use my Mass Drop headphones with my iPad Pro.  Without an amp the iPad couldn't drive the headphones, but I wasn't aware of a portable amp with a USB cable.






It of course works easily with my Mini, even connected to the Apple Keyboard, and easily recognized as 'Groove' an output device.


----------



## User.191

Finally bought myself a new keyboard to replace my Logitech K750 - The Logi MX Keys for Mac.

Getting used to the slightly different (weighter) keypresses but so far I'm liking it.

Still got my K750 but I was really wanting a good Bluetooth keyboard that I could use with both my Macs and this fit the bill perfectly.

That and with backlit keys I can now use it at night when I just need to get a bit of work done without waking up too much. 









						Logitech MX Keys for Mac - Wireless Illuminated Keyboard
					

Shop MX Keys for Mac. Features smart illumination backlit keys, multi device easy-switch, USB-C charging, Apple space gray finish & designed for Mac systems




					www.logitech.com


----------



## tobefirst

I'd love to have the MX Keys, but I'll have to receive it as a gift. It's too expensive for me to purchase for myself. I have purchased 2 or 3 of Logitech's K380s (I think that's what they are) that work great, and I spent less than $20 USD for each of them.


----------



## Alli

I’m still saving my shekels for a new 16” MBP with M2 processor. The latest news sounds promising.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> I’m still saving my shekels for a new 16” MBP with M2 processor. The latest news sounds promising.



I'm torn...I was seriously, oh so seriously, going for an iMac, but then I found out that it's not supported Targeted Display Mode for yonks. Then I was gonna go for a Mac Mini but was also looking to replace my old 2015 MBP.

Oh, who needs a new roof, hot water tank and replacement double-glazing? New Mac's are more important, right?


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> Finally bought myself a new keyboard to replace my Logitech K750 - The Logi MX Keys for Mac.
> 
> Getting used to the slightly different (weighter) keypresses but so far I'm liking it.
> 
> Still got my K750 but I was really wanting a good Bluetooth keyboard that I could use with both my Macs and this fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> That and with backlit keys I can now use it at night when I just need to get a bit of work done without waking up too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech MX Keys for Mac - Wireless Illuminated Keyboard
> 
> 
> Shop MX Keys for Mac. Features smart illumination backlit keys, multi device easy-switch, USB-C charging, Apple space gray finish & designed for Mac systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.logitech.com




Damn you!  You just cost me money.  

Not for the keyboard, but now I have to go ahead and buy that refurbished iMac Pro to match.  

Been looking at one for a while now, just hoping the price of a refurb would come down a bit.  But nope, they are holding steady.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I’m still saving my shekels for a new 16” MBP  Mac Mini [Pro] with M2 processor. The latest news sounds promising.






The "Pro" thing is really super wishful thinking, it doens't really need the pro label, I just need OOTB support for two 4-5K displays, 4-6 ports, hell, it can be upgradeless for all I care.

I still need to sit down and figure out my post-M-processor-workflow, I might need some private time with @MissNomer


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> I might need some private time with @MissNomer



You may need permission from Mrs MissNomer first...


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I’m still saving my shekels for a new 16” MBP with M2 processor. The latest news sounds promising.



Do you have a link to the latest news that sounds promising?


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> You may need permission from Mrs MissNomer first...




Seriously though, I might tap into to some of your existing ITK-ness, since my intent is to totally bail on machine-local Winders™ (i.e., VM/Parallels), though my simplest option is to just rebuild a couple of a my rack boxes with some fresh components and setup network-local resources.

It's not something I need to consider for a few months, but I'll start a thread, maybe get some additional insight [from you] when the time comes.


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> Seriously though, I might tap into to some of your existing ITK-ness, since my intent is to totally bail on machine-local Winders™ (i.e., VM/Parallels), though my simplest option is to just rebuild a couple of a my rack boxes with some fresh components and setup network-local resources.
> 
> It's not something I need to consider for a few months, but I'll start a thread, maybe get some additional insight [from you] when the time comes.



Always willing to help a fellow soulless buffoon trying to wade their way through the Mac life while still having to live in a Windows dominated existence.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Do you have a link to the latest news that sounds promising?



https://www.macrumors.com/2021/08/09/redesigned-macbook-pros-entering-mass-production/


----------



## lizkat

The Sundial app.   Hah,  just so I can set an alarm with crickets singing at sunset....  even during winter!

It also has phases of the moon and assorted watch-dial faces for various related data you can select to display on your iPad, phone or watch.   Fun!


----------



## Pumbaa

Everyone is awesome.


----------



## tobefirst

Pumbaa said:


> Everyone is awesome.
> View attachment 7845



My wife and daughter got me that set for Father's Day. The minifigs are so cool.


----------



## Alli

tobefirst said:


> My wife and daughter got me that set for Father's Day. The minifigs are so cool.



Now I want one, too!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Now I want one, too!



Get one! They’re awesome!


----------



## Herdfan

Bought myself and my wife a couple of Christmas gifts.  Shirts.  Just shirts.  AZ Cardinals shirts.

See we are moving to AZ within a year or so and that is not sitting well with the M-I-L.  And since this might be the last Christmas in this house, we are hosting.  And on Christmas evening, the Cardinals are playing the Colts.  Her entire family is from Indy.  So we are going to receive these shirts as gifts Christmas morning, so we can wear them during the game that evening.  That is the real gift.


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> Finally bought myself a new keyboard to replace my Logitech K750 - The Logi MX Keys for Mac.
> 
> Getting used to the slightly different (weighter) keypresses but so far I'm liking it.




Any issues with getting ⌘X, ⌘C and ⌘V to work?  

I simply get ≈, ç, and  √ from those combinations.  Google was no help.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> It waters down everything. And when it suddenly breaks free it can cause your drink to spill all over your face.



I'm the same.

I'll ask for lemon - several slices of lemon for preference - but no ice in a drink.


----------



## Alli

I just bought two new tops for my Pair eyeglasses.


----------



## Herdfan

Shaving cream and razor blades.  Not an exciting purchase.  But what is different is where I decided to purchase them.

During lunch I stopped at Walmart for a few things since it is in the same shopping center as BW3.  Went to the personal care area and found that both the men's shave cream and razor blades were now in a locked case.  So I went in search and finally found an associate.  Who didn't work in that department.  So they called the person who is responsible for that department and a couple of minutes they showed up.  Well, it seems only the managers have those keys so she called a manager and after waiting like 5 minutes, I thanked her and told her I had to go.

Came back to my office and ordered them from Amazon.  

They won't sell many if customers have to wait for the person with the key to be found and then show up.  I get why the razor blades are locked up, some packs can run $30+ and can easily be concealed.  But shaving cream?  It's $3-4.  Now the really stupid part is none of the women's razor blades or shaving cream was locked up.  It may be coming, but they were out in the open easily stolen.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why post a random Funko Pop I purchased?  Is it because it's an exclusive?

Yes, and No.

That is a Funko Popl I purchased today while at Walgreens picking up prescriptions.  

It's also a Funko Pop sold by Funko online for their Summer event that was also supposed to be sold at Walgreens.  A Summer event that I tried to purchase this Pop, only to find out they had a special sale for one hour that you had to get an invite for.  Which in that time EVERY copy of this Funko was sold out.

Which meant what?





Yes.  You had individuals who somehow had almost one hundred copies of the Pop on sale for 4X the actual price on Ebay.  That's also the cheapest price I could find, as some wanted 5X the retail price.  Walgreens on their website had the item not for sale in store or on their website so myself & others gave up on getting this at retail.

Only to happily find that the store had two in stock today ( one of which I of course left for anyone else looking for one ) while doing an errand for someone else.

Okay, rant #4321 about flippers is now over.  I thank you for your time.


----------



## shadow puppet

My stuff's not nearly as exciting as yours @JayMysteri0.  I bought pink sockinette, a yellow Theraband ball and some therapy putty.  All part of my home OT when not seeing the professional 2x a week.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> My stuff's not nearly as exciting as yours @JayMysteri0. I bought pink sockinette, a yellow Theraband ball and some therapy putty. All part of my home OT when not seeing the professional 2x a week.



Good color choice.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Good color choice.



HA!  Thanks.  I have royal blue and a lovely deep purple sockinette too.  Anything to make this wild (sometimes painful) ride a bit fun.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> HA!  Thanks.  I have royal blue and a lovely deep purple sockinette too.  Anything to make this wild (sometimes painful) ride a bit fun.



I have an assortment of compression sleeves (which I’m really bad about wearing). They come in all sorts of wonderful patterns and colors. I’m good about wearing them when I travel, but generally I don’t think about putting one on until my arm is so swollen that someone points it out to me.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> I have an assortment of compression sleeves (which I’m really bad about wearing). They come in all sorts of wonderful patterns and colors. I’m good about wearing them when I travel, but generally I don’t think about putting one on until my arm is so swollen that someone points it out to me.



I hate anything compression wrap.    
 I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pumbaa

Sony MDR-7506 headphones for computer work at the desk when using the speakers is not an option.

Looks like something from last century (no surprise there) but hey, so do I! They’ll do what I got them for just fine.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> I hate anything compression wrap.
> I hope you're feeling better.



Once I get them in place I forget they’re there unless it’s summer in Alabama. It’s a lifetime issue. Fortunately, it never makes me feel worse, so no need to worry about getting better.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Braggart!


----------



## lizkat

Pre-paid for my gas contract to make for a warm winter inside my house.  Not too exciting in August when I shell out the dough.  Starts to feel like the right thing to have done sometime in October. 

Meanwhile back to the well thumbed pages of this book for awhile.

​
​


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Braggart!



When you've tried & failed as many times as I have to get one...

You WILL brag.

No the problem is finding a place to put it, because the damn thing is so comically big.

The box it came in, could have been used to smuggle migrant children from the Walmart warehouse.


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


>



My daughter would be soooooo jealous.   Enjoy!


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you've tried & failed as many times as I have to get one...
> 
> You WILL brag.
> 
> No the problem is finding a place to put it, because the damn thing is so comically big.
> 
> The box it came in, could have been used to smugly migrant children from the Walmart warehouse.




I was shocked when I saw one in person, it's like a Star Trek conference room table ...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you've tried & failed as many times as I have to get one...
> 
> You WILL brag.
> 
> No the problem is finding a place to put it, because the damn thing is so comically big.
> 
> The box it came in, could have been used to smuggle migrant children from the Walmart warehouse.



It's quite funny. Target has some up every other Thur AM. I'll have to set up a system to alert me and get it in. 
I refuse to pay scalpers, but I'll become one if this goes on.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> It's quite funny. Target has some up every other Thur AM. I'll have to set up a system to alert me and get it in.
> I refuse to pay scalpers, but I'll become one if this goes on.



Target is actually one of the more difficult places to try and buy one. 

Reason?  Unlike other sellers, Target is selling on hand stock, whereas everyone else mails you from their warehouses.  So when you try to buy a PS5 from Target ( You may notice the alert goes up at 8AM EST on Thurs ) you are trying to buy from all your local ones who may get all of a whopping two disc versions & one ( yes, it may seem backwards but Sony makes more disc versions because that's what is in demand ) digital version.  That's hundreds all trying to order 3 from one store.  That also isn't counting scalpers using bots to try to buy at 7:59AM from multiple stores all at once.

Best Buy does something similar, where you are buying at specific stores.  What Best Buy does though is a little different to try and cut down on the bots.  BB has a set amount of PS5s that they sell in timed increments.  So PS5's that are allocated to certain stores are available for 10 minutes or so, and you play the reverse 'whack a mole' game.  You try order from your favorite BB, you get it in your cart, it gets taken out of your cart, and your told to look at another store.  Repeat. Until you give up.  Ten minutes later another wave starts, repeat.  This system actually gives you a chance ( I won a pre order on the new Nintendo Switch ), but it's frustrating & you have to sit there for a half hour or so wondering if you are wasting your time.

Which brings us to Wal Mart.  Which has a system similar to Best Buy, but NOT the specific allocation to stores to go pick up your system.  Instead you are trying to buy from their warehouse, no chasing stock.  Instead you order.  You fail.  Wait 10 minutes.  You order.  You fail. Wait 10 minutes.  You order.  You fail.  You accept defeat & go on with your day like the loser in console gaming ordering you are.  It's in that system I got my order, did NOT believe it, and got confirmation that in one month they would mail me one.  Wal Mart has a reputation for out of the blue cancelling one's orders, so one month is plenty of time to cancel an order.  Instead 2 weeks later I got an email saying my order is arriving the next day.

There's also a way to give yourself a very slight advantage by ordering thru the BB & Wal Mart app, just like when you try to order the latest Apple product and the store app seems to be more responsive then the sites.

If you are interested in trying to get one, you can follow this guy on Twitter.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431232873999306757/

What's consider the best shot for getting one is Gamestop.  What some places do to deter flippers / scalpers is bundle a bunch of things that raise the price to about $1K, and you are NOT allowed to return the accessories in the bundle.  If you want to return, you have to return EVERYTHING.  This is what Gamestop does.

To make money because it's Gamestop, they added that you have to join their store rewards program for $15.  This gives you early access to buy PS5s when they come in stock.  The idea being of course that not only do flippers / scalpers not want to buy bundles because it kills their profit, but regular buyers may object to paying for the rewards program they may not use.  So more people have been successful there of late.

You can also always pay the flippers though...



> Buy Playstation Electronics - StockX
> 
> 
> StockX is The Stock Market of Things where you can confidently buy and sell StockX Verified Playstation electronics and other limited edition trading card items at the best prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stockx.com




The $699 price tag is the lowest I have seen, which may show that people are getting tired of the flippers.


----------



## lizkat

a purple Alvin Ailey Dance Theater t-shirt...   plus a DVD of four iconic pieces from their repertoire.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Target is actually one of the more difficult places to try and buy one.
> 
> Reason?  Unlike other sellers, Target is selling on hand stock, whereas everyone else mails you from their warehouses.  So when you try to buy a PS5 from Target ( You may notice the alert goes up at 8AM EST on Thurs ) you are trying to buy from all your local ones who may get all of a whopping two disc versions & one ( yes, it may seem backwards but Sony makes more disc versions because that's what is in demand ) digital version.  That's hundreds all trying to order 3 from one store.  That also isn't counting scalpers using bots to try to buy at 7:59AM from multiple stores all at once.
> 
> Best Buy does something similar, where you are buying at specific stores.  What Best Buy does though is a little different to try and cut down on the bots.  BB has a set amount of PS5s that they sell in timed increments.  So PS5's that are allocated to certain stores are available for 10 minutes or so, and you play the reverse 'whack a mole' game.  You try order from your favorite BB, you get it in your cart, it gets taken out of your cart, and your told to look at another store.  Repeat. Until you give up.  Ten minutes later another wave starts, repeat.  This system actually gives you a chance ( I won a pre order on the new Nintendo Switch ), but it's frustrating & you have to sit there for a half hour or so wondering if you are wasting your time.
> 
> Which brings us to Wal Mart.  Which has a system similar to Best Buy, but NOT the specific allocation to stores to go pick up your system.  Instead you are trying to buy from their warehouse, no chasing stock.  Instead you order.  You fail.  Wait 10 minutes.  You order.  You fail. Wait 10 minutes.  You order.  You fail.  You accept defeat & go on with your day like the loser in console gaming ordering you are.  It's in that system I got my order, did NOT believe it, and got confirmation that in one month they would mail me one.  Wal Mart has a reputation for out of the blue cancelling one's orders, so one month is plenty of time to cancel an order.  Instead 2 weeks later I got an email saying my order is arriving the next day.
> 
> There's also a way to give yourself a very slight advantage by ordering thru the BB & Wal Mart app, just like when you try to order the latest Apple product and the store app seems to be more responsive then the sites.
> 
> If you are interested in trying to get one, you can follow this guy on Twitter.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431232873999306757/
> 
> What's consider the best shot for getting one is Gamestop.  What some places do to deter flippers / scalpers is bundle a bunch of things that raise the price to about $1K, and you are NOT allowed to return the accessories in the bundle.  If you want to return, you have to return EVERYTHING.  This is what Gamestop does.
> 
> To make money because it's Gamestop, they added that you have to join their store rewards program for $15.  This gives you early access to buy PS5s when they come in stock.  The idea being of course that not only do flippers / scalpers not want to buy bundles because it kills their profit, but regular buyers may object to paying for the rewards program they may not use.  So more people have been successful there of late.
> 
> You can also always pay the flippers though...
> 
> 
> 
> The $699 price tag is the lowest I have seen, which may show that people are getting tired of the flippers.



Appreciate the tips! Sadly I've tried most of these before, except for trying to use the apps for purchase. I suspect that would be sufficient for me to get the priority for Target. The reason I like target is that I know when the window is and I don't have to waste a bunch of time.

Don't be fooled by the $700 mark on StockX, they add their own extra layer of scalping: $100 shipping. FTS.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Appreciate the tips! Sadly I've tried most of these before, except for trying to use the apps for purchase. I suspect that would be sufficient for me to get the priority for Target. The reason I like target is that I know when the window is and I don't have to waste a bunch of time.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the $700 mark on StockX, they add their own extra layer of scalping: $100 shipping. FTS.



Yeah, I'm well aware of Stock X.  I've been a casual sneakerhead fan for awhile.  So I remember when Stock X invited all the influencers to the home base in Chicago & showed them how they authenticate legit shows for sale & trade.  Now, they are selling Pokemon cards!

You also left off the processing fee ( which I believe is a percentage ), besides the inflated shipping charges.

The trade off of course is that Stock X is considered a LITTLE more trustworthy than the guy flexing on Instagram his SUV filled PS5s or buying from that rando on Ebay who's account started the week before PS5s went on sale.


----------



## lizkat

Stocking up on a few back-of-pantry items before winter.    Wow, Amazon has apparently decided there's not enough margin in the grocery business to bother competing for it with chain supermarkets...   or else they're hoping that habitual Amazon buyers won't notice some of their grocery pricing has gone up to cover their new CEO's golden parachute, who knows.  

Example:  Amazon is currently charging $25 for a 12-can case of 15oz cans of B&M baked beans (so 2.08 per can !! ), whereas you can get that identical can for $1.39 in your local Hannaford supermarket, which works out to only 16.68 for 12 cans...  and that's before you inquire of the manager if there's a case-price deal you might get.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Stocking up on a few back-of-pantry items before winter.    Wow, Amazon has apparently decided there's not enough margin in the grocery business to bother competing for it with chain supermarkets...   or else they're hoping that habitual Amazon buyers won't notice some of their grocery pricing has gone up to cover their new CEO's golden parachute, who knows.
> 
> Example:  Amazon is currently charging $25 for a 12-can case of 15oz cans of B&M baked beans (so 2.08 per can !! ), whereas you can get that identical can for $1.39 in your local Hannaford supermarket, which works out to only 16.68 for 12 cans...  and that's before you inquire of the manager if there's a case-price deal you might get.



I talked with some friends the other day about Whole Foods. They are regular customers. They thought when Amazon bought the company, prices would come down because Amazon is supposedly all about lower prices.

Of course that never happened.

Bottom line - Amazon played the break-even/lose money game for years in order to establish market dominance. They seem to feel they’ve got people locked in now and are raising prices. They are also using agreements with many companies to prevent them from selling things cheaper elsewhere... so Amazon would have the lowest price available, even the price is actually quite high. They claimed to end that practice in 2019, but they actually just renamed the program.





__





						AG Racine Files Antitrust Lawsuit Against Amazon to End its Illegal Control of Prices Across Online Retail Market
					






					oag.dc.gov


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, I'm well aware of Stock X.  I've been a casual sneakerhead fan for awhile.  So I remember when Stock X invited all the influencers to the home base in Chicago & showed them how they authenticate legit shows for sale & trade.  Now, they are selling Pokemon cards!
> 
> You also left off the processing fee ( which I believe is a percentage ), besides the inflated shipping charges.
> 
> The trade off of course is that Stock X is considered a LITTLE more trustworthy than the guy flexing on Instagram his SUV filled PS5s or buying from that rando on Ebay who's account started the week before PS5s went on sale.



Their surcharges really hit above my psychological thresholds. Also, I already have a PS4 that I don't have time to play with so me shelling out nearly twice for a device I won't have time to use is a no go. I'll just play ME Trilogy on my PS4 and it will be just as much fun.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I talked with some friends the other day about Whole Foods. They are regular customers. They thought when Amazon bought the company, prices would come down because Amazon is supposedly all about lower prices.
> 
> Of course that never happened.
> 
> Bottom line - Amazon played the break-even/lose money game for years in order to establish market dominance. They seem to feel they’ve got people locked in now and are raising prices. They are also using agreements with many companies to prevent them from selling things cheaper elsewhere... so Amazon would have the lowest price available, even the price is actually quite high. They claimed to end that practice in 2019, but they actually just renamed the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG Racine Files Antitrust Lawsuit Against Amazon to End its Illegal Control of Prices Across Online Retail Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oag.dc.gov




Walmart is still trying to expand its online grocery business.  It's tricky for them to try to compete with Amazon online and still retain their in-store business versus other bricks and mortar retailers locally, area by area, and this pricing gig of Amazon's is problematic even for another behemoth like Walmart!

 I'm starting to think some of Walmart's sometimes inexplicable behavior online (item by item delivery-available vs pickup-only) might be less about just making sure customers in the stores can lay hands on items,  and more about being able to offer better prices to their longstanding in-store customers and so retain them.... exactly because of these Amazon controlled deals.     So like some distributor cuts a deal to supply Amazon some item,  but Amazon's fine print precludes Walmart or anyone else from being able to jack up online volume by lowering an online price for that item.    Sometimes seems it's just one of an array of a brand's product line,  like one particular flavoring of beans,  or one particular cut-style of some canned veggie.   You can get in your car and go get it from Walmart at a good price (not a "sale" price, just a great price) but they won't deliver that particular item via an online purchase at all. 

On the other hand what I'm seeing online at Walmart could just be a supply chain issue,  thanks in part to covid still messing up everyone's best laid plains including past inventory on hand decisions.    And a lot of this stuff is processed abroad or anyway in just a few US locations,  so to the extent shipping is still hampered by covid-related transportation or warehouse temporary closures, "anything can happen" and the zillion cans of beans Walmart expected to be parceling out to its own distribution centers right now are bottlenecked somewhere. 

Walmart of course has its own way of bearing down on suppliers before it ever even gets to keeping an eye on competitors.  Charles Fishman's 2006 book "_*The Walmart Effect*_" is a real eye opener.  That turned out to be one of those audiobooks I finally had to buy the ebook version and just read it instead... because it didn't put me to sleep the way I'd figured it would.  I'd hit play on it and kill the lights and after 2 minutes I'd be sitting bolt upright in bed saying "_they WHAT??!_" and that would go on until the 15-minute timer expired and annoyed me by stopping in middle of some paragraph.  Great book but not a bedtime story.

  I'm sure Bezos read that book and understood Walmart's been at this game a lot longer than Bezos has when it comes to groceries.  But hey, what are lawyers for, he probably figured, and so began to have his raft of legal beagles write these tight-control deals with suppliers.


----------



## Herdfan

Lexmark mono laser printer.

My Brother needed a new toner cartridge AND drum.  New printer was cheaper.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Their surcharges really hit above my psychological thresholds. Also, I already have a PS4 that I don't have time to play with so me shelling out nearly twice for a device I won't have time to use is a no go. I'll just play ME Trilogy on my PS4 and it will be just as much fun.




Right?  I mean, anymore, we're a bit late adopters for consoles (we did get the Switch pretty early in its lifecycle ...)

So in the last year or so, we __just__ got a PS4 Pro (very lightly used, mint, upgraded with a 2TB SSD), and we've got maybe 15 hours on it, what we did play was super fun (TLOU 1, also bought 2), but it just shows how our bang-for-the-buck/time spent, is much better with a $200 few year old machine vs. the $600+ "current gen".

Honestly, if we get one more Silent Hill game for it, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Right?  I mean, anymore, we're a bit late adopters for consoles (we did get the Switch pretty early in its lifecycle ...)
> 
> So in the last year or so, we __just__ got a PS4 Pro (very lightly used, mint, upgraded with a 2TB SSD), and we've got maybe 15 hours on it, what we did play was super fun (TLOU 1, also bought 2), but it just shows how our bang-for-the-buck/time spent, is much better with a $200 few year old machine vs. the $600+ "current gen".
> 
> Honestly, if we get one more Silent Hill game for it, I'll be thrilled.




I have given up on consoles.  I have an XBox One and my daughter has a PS4.  She keeps hers on a updates frequently because she plays frequently.  I do not.  So everytime I get 30 minutes to play, I have to wait until either the console or game updates.  No thanks.  Bye-bye.  I have other things to do.


----------



## Pumbaa

Got myself an OtterBox Symmetry+ MagSafe protective case for iPhone 13 Pro Max.

Now I just need the phone as well, which I (unlike Yay) won’t be getting on the 24th due to Apple’s multiple payment screwups.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Got myself an OtterBox Symmetry+ MagSafe protective case for iPhone 13 Pro Max.
> 
> Now I just need the phone as well, which I (unlike Yay) won’t be getting on the 24th due to Apple’s multiple payment screwups.



I also bought a case for my new iPhone 13. I discovered I had a bunch of Apple Store gift cards so I figured I’d use them. Got a leather MagSafe case. It could be here today. Phone still shows as coming on Friday.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I also bought a case for my new iPhone 13. I discovered I had a bunch of Apple Store gift cards so I figured I’d use them. Got a leather MagSafe case. It could be here today. Phone still shows as coming on Friday.



Yay, another Friday guinea pig! The more the merrier! 

I was tempted by Apple’s leather MagSafe case too, would love to hear what you think about it after having used it for some time. The OtterBox felt like a safe option here, I’ve used cases made by them for about a decade now I think.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Yay, another Friday guinea pig! The more the merrier!
> 
> I was tempted by Apple’s leather MagSafe case too, would love to hear what you think about it after having used it for some time. The OtterBox felt like a safe option here, I’ve used cases made by them for about a decade now I think.



I used to use OtterBox only. Then I switched to CaseMate. For the last 2-3 years I’ve been buying cheap Chinese cases because I really like the kind with a strap on the back and a metal loop at the top. I will let ya know.


----------



## Joe

Got me a man bag from LV.


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> Got me a man bag from LV.



Photo required.


----------



## JamesMike

Huntn said:


> I purchased a portable AC on wheels with a similar profile with dual vents that fit into a window for hurricane season and  the next long term power outage, that purchase was accompanied by a portable generator and  50 Gal of gas in the garage.




Do you have the fuel in a fire resistant container?


----------



## Joe

Alli said:


> Photo required.


----------



## Clix Pix

That's a nice size, looks like it holds a fair amount without being a big, bulky backpack or whatever.....

But why LV????  With the initials strewn all over the place?  Why not a really high-quality genuine soft, wonderful leather bag without anyone's initials?


----------



## Joe

I liked it lol


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> I liked it lol



I approve, although I tend to go for the knockoffs. I’m willing to spend $200 on a leather bag, but not $2,000.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JagRunner said:


> Got me a man bag from LV.








I'm sorry, I still giggle whenever I "hear" the phrase "man bag".

 Just not my first choice of phrases.

I guess it beats "man sack" though.   By a little...


----------



## Joe

Alli said:


> I approve, although I tend to go for the knockoffs. I’m willing to spend $200 on a leather bag, but not $2,000.




It was a birthday present to myself. I am a frugal CPA and I never spend on myself. So I was like why the hell not, let me splurge a little on myself.


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm sorry, I still giggle whenever I "hear" the phrase "man bag".
> 
> Just not my first choice of phrases.
> 
> I guess it beats "man sack" though.   By a little...




It beats murse lol


----------



## tobefirst

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm sorry, I still giggle whenever I "hear" the phrase "man bag".
> 
> Just not my first choice of phrases.
> 
> I guess it beats "man sack" though.   By a little...



Are you more of a "European Carryall" kind of person?


----------



## JayMysteri0

tobefirst said:


> Are you more of a "European Carryall" kind of person?








If it isn't a backpack, messenger, or sling... no thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Just more expensive audio equipment. 

I bought a vintage turntable on eBay and then purchased a brand new Grado phono cartridge for it. It’s supposed to arrive today so I’m looking forward to listening to some classical records. ^_^


----------



## rdrr

Vatican Museum tickets, and padded socks for my trip!  Weird combo.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Dipping sauce dishes,  the little Japanese porcelain ones about 3.75" diameter, they are perfect as lids on 20oz coffee or tea mugs in chilly rooms as autumn settles in around here.    Of course they're handy for dinner prep also, perfect size for some of the ingredients of a stir fry or whatever.    My latest ones have little sunflowers on them.  Perfect match for a deep blue 20oz coffee mug I favor lately.    And a few tea biscuits happen to fit nicely in the little bowl as one carries the arrangement from the kitchen...  
​


----------



## JamesMike

The iPad Mini 6 in purple.  I should get it at the end of the month.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Went and got my anime geek on, for ANOTHER set of headphones









They also look cool with the PS5 & iPad Pro with white keyboard


----------



## Herdfan

Thread has been dead for a month so here is to bringing it back.

While I have been Mac since 2011, I do have a need for a Windows computer now and then.  I used to run Fusion and have it on my Mac, but I found it was just easier to keep a Windows laptop around.

But my 10 year-old Dell with Win 7 is showing its age, so I have been looking around just waiting for something that caught my eye.  Well I found it, sort of.  BB is selling the previous Surface Pro 7's for a good discount now that the 8's are out, so I scored an I7, 16/256 for $400 off.  Picked it up this weekend when headed over the M-I-L's.  Got there and it was DOA.  Wouldn't charge or wake or anything.  So I looked around and found another one and it will be here today.  (Took the bad one back to BB yesterday).  

So hopefully this new one will work.  I am not really a fan of Win 10, so I will upgrade it to 11 and hope I like it better.  All I will be using it for it programming Lutron, URC and running Hytek Meet Manager. But now I need to locate a good USB-C - Serial adapter.  Once I found one that worked with my old one, I kept a close eye on it like a thumb drive with Bitcoin on it.


----------



## Alli

I received my new M1 MBA last week. It’s weird being able to load iPad apps on it. Transfer has gotten so easy.


----------



## tobefirst

Alli said:


> I received my new M1 MBA last week. It’s weird being able to load iPad apps on it. *Transfer has gotten so easy.*



Same on the phones. For me, it has almost taken the joy out of getting a new device. My new phone or computer can be set up like my old one in an hour or two without me even touching it. For many people, that's great. But I kinda liked adjusting all the settings and stuff. And yes, I know I still can. But it's not the same!


----------



## tobefirst

I just bought a first generation Amazon Echo Show 8. They are already at their lowest price, and Amazon is offering 25% off plus $5 credit if you trade in an old Echo device. So I traded in a first gen Echo Dot, which they gave me $5 for, and the $5 credit, and $15 off the Echo Show. I couldn't afford to not upgrade!


----------



## Alli

tobefirst said:


> I just bought a first generation Amazon Echo Show 8. They are already at their lowest price, and Amazon is offering 25% off plus $5 credit if you trade in an old Echo device. So I traded in a first gen Echo Dot, which they gave me $5 for, and the $5 credit, and $15 off the Echo Show. I couldn't afford to not upgrade!



I love my Show. I have one in the bedroom and one in the living room. They’re connected to my Ring doorbells so I can see who’s at the door without getting up.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Went and got my anime geek on, for ANOTHER set of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also look cool with the PS5 & iPad Pro with white keyboard



Your background hangs on my bedroom wall. It’s one of my happy places. September rain in Eastern Europe.


----------



## JamesMike

An update on my purchase of the iPad Mini 6. I took it on my recent trip to Africa, along with a Logitech keyboard and mouse, it pre-formed very well and it's size is great for carry-on luggage.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> but I found it was just easier to keep a Windows laptop around.




Yeah if I still needed a Windows based machine I'd be doing that too now,  instead of trying to manage some version of it on a Mac any more.   Back when I needed that,  mostly because there was a dearth then of quilting-related software for Macs, keeping parallels in hardware was too expensive (but maintaining any of the virtual alternatives was a pain in the neck).


----------

